# Radtech products in Canada



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Where can I find *Radtech* products in Canada? (www.radtech.com)


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Canada


Carleton University
Southam Hall
1125 Colonel By Dr
Ottawa, ON K1S 5B6
Canada

Phone: 613-520-3699
Fax: 613-520-3698


Creative Technology, Inc - Burlington
3480 Fairview St, Unit 10
Burlington, ON L7N 2R5
Canada

Phone: 905-681-6353


Creative Technology, Inc - Toronto
41 Colborne St.
Toronto, ON M5E 1E3
Canada

Phone: 416-368-1938


Compusult, Ltd
40 Bannister Street
Mount Pearl, NL, AIN 3C9
Canada

Phone: 709-745-7914
Fax: 709-745-7927
URL: www.compusult.net


Discount Mac Club
145-4471 No. 6 Road
Richmond, BC V6V 1P8
Canada

Phone: 604-821-1228
Fax: 604-821-0813
URL: www.dmac.ca


Mac Computing
6685 A St- Jaques West
Montrial, QC H4B 1V3
North Adelaide, SA5006
Canada

Phone: 514-481-1243
Fax: 514-481-1102
URL: www.mac-computing.com


Mac Outpost
152 Wharncliffe Rd. S.
London, ON N6J 2K6
Canada

Phone: 579-645-7633
Fax: 519-645-7634
URL: www.macoutpost.com


MyMacDealer
1115 First Street SE
Calgary, Alberta, Canada T2G 2H6
Canada

Phone: 403-543-MACS (6227)
Fax: 403-543-6225
URL: www.mymacdealer.com


NeuralNet Interactive
620 2nd Avenue North
Saskatoon, SK S7k 2C8
Canada

Phone: 306-651-1400
Fax: 306-933-0124
URL: www.neural-net.ca


Ready and Sold
16715-12 Yonge Street Suite 913
Newmarket, ON L3X1X4
Canada

Phone: 905-953-0221
URL: www.readyandsold.com


Simply Computing - Vancouver
1690 W Broadway
Vancouver BC V6J 1X6
Canada

Phone: 1-877-714-1450 / 604-714-1450
Fax: 604-731-7915
URL: www.simply.ca
Email: [email protected]


Simply Computing - Langley
#302, 6339-200th St.
Langley BC V2Y 1A2
Canada

Phone: 1-800-482-4210 / 604-514-3050
Fax: 604-514-3715
URL: www.simply.ca
Email: [email protected]


Simply Computing - Kelowna
543 Lawrence Ave
Kelowna, BC V1Y 6L8
Canada

Phone: 1-877-953-1234 / 250-861-8340
Fax: 250-861-8318
URL: www.simply.ca
Email: [email protected]


Smart Technologies
#8 1460 28th Street NE
Calgary, Alberta T2A 7W6
Canada

Phone: 403-235-1450


Switch Computers
106-1688 152nd Street
South Surrey, British Columbia, V4A 4N2
Canada

Phone: 604-542-9669
Fax: 604-542-9668
URL: www.switchcomputers.ca
Email: [email protected]


Studios Drakkar
149 C, Michel-Thibault
St. Augustin, Quebec 63A 2W2
Canada

Phone: 418-878-8555
URL: pages.globetrotter.net/sdrakkar


U of A Bookstore, MicroStore
Students Union Building
University of Alberta
Edmonton, Alberta, T6G 2J7
Canada

Phone: 780-492-0427
Fax: 780-492-8397


WestWorld.ca - Edmonton (Head Office)
10333-170 Street
Edmonton, Alberta, AB T5P 4V4
Canada

Phone: 800-252-7506
Fax: 800-929-5630
URL: www.westworld.ca


WestWorld.ca - Calgary
1000 Centre Street N.
Calgary, AB T2E 7W6
Canada

Phone: 403-221-9499
Fax: 403-221-9480
URL: www.westworld.ca


WestWorld.ca - Vancouver
1368 West Broadway
Vancouver, BC V6J 3H7
Canada

Phone: 604-732-4499
Fax: 604-732-4475
URL: www.westworld.ca


WestWorld.ca - Victoria
2030 Douglas Street
Victoria, BC V8T 4L1
Canada

Phone: 250-386-6665
Fax: 250-386-6659
URL: www.westworld.ca


http://www.radtech.us/Dealers/International.aspx#Canada


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I was thinking about a mail-order company.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha....... good one ArtistSeries  Man you made me laugh pretty hard  !!

Lars, maybe next time you could post that on your first post


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lars said:


> I was thinking about a mail-order company.


At the Radtech site that you quoted in your first post it says:


> Web orders ship to certified US mail addresses only. If you desire non-US mail
> address shipping, phone the order in to arrange shipping by an alternate carrier: 877-777-9088.


Give them a call.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh man, getting burned twice Lars in your own thread


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Um.. products shipping from Radtech (from the official web site), will end up dinging you for duty and possible brokerage fees, hence my request for _Canadian_ mail-order companies. 



> Orders shipping outside the US are via Par Avion US Airmail. Typical transit time is 4 - 21 days.** Del. conf. is not provided with this service.
> The purchaser is responsible for any applicable Customs or Duty fees.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No doubt. If they're anything like Griffin, you'll end up paying shipping/fees close to what the product costs..


----------

